# Internetseite 100 % Höhe im NS



## Precog (12. April 2004)

Hallo,

wie kann ich eine Tabelle 100% hoch machen, sodass sie auch im NS Nav. von oben bis unten erscheint?
height="100%" klappt nur im IE.

mfg,
Precog


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (12. April 2004)

Sollte mit dem richtigen Doctype eigentlich klappen:

<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN">

Bei xml geht es nicht.


----------



## SilentWarrior (12. April 2004)

Soviel ich weiss funktioniert es nicht einmal mit einer Transitional-DOCTYPE-Angabe - entweder lässt du diese also ganz weg oder du versuchst es mit style="height:100%;".


----------



## Precog (12. April 2004)

nein, geht leider alles nicht...  

thx,
Precog


----------



## Thomas Lindner (12. April 2004)

Also in meinen Veteranen Netscape ( 4.X) und im Firebird wird:


```
<table height="100%">
```

einwandfrei umgesetzt!

Doctype:

<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.0 Transitional//EN">


----------



## Tribalman (17. April 2004)

*Curious …*

Und?

Hast du das Problem in den Griff bekommen?

T


----------



## Precog (17. April 2004)

nein.

Ich habe jetzt einfach Seite größer als das Browserfenster gemacht. Sieht bei dem Design nicht schlecht aus.

trotzdem nochmal Danke.


----------



## xollo (18. April 2004)

Hi,
ich hatte mal das gleiche Problem mit dem NN und der Tabellenhöhe.
Bei mir lag es an der Doctype.
Mit
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.0 Transitional//EN">
und
<body topmargin="0" leftmargin="0" rightmargin="0" bottommargin="0">
klappte es dann das die Tabelle eine Höhe von 100% hatte.

Gruss xollo


----------



## Quaese (18. April 2004)

Hi,

versuch mal den Elternelementen (hier: BODY und HTML) eine Höhe von 100% zuzuweisen.

```
BODY,HTML{ height: 100%;}
```
BODY evtl. noch mit margin: 0px;  und padding: 0px;  formatieren.
Weist Du jetzt der Tabelle mit

```
style="height: 100%;"
```
die gewünschte Höhe zu, sollte sie auch im NN angezeigt werden. Funktioniert bei mir mit allen DOCTYPES.

Ciao
Quaese


----------



## Tribalman (18. April 2004)

```
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.0 Transitional//EN">
<html>

<head>
  <title>Volle Tabelle</title>
</head>

<body bgcolor="#ffffff" text="#000000" leftmargin="0" topmargin="0" marginwidth="0" marginheight="0" scroll="no">

<table border="1" width="100%" height="100%" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0">
  <tr>
    <td>text</td>
  </tr>
</table>

</body>
</html>
```


So habe ich das früher gemacht. Wird im Netscape 7.0 als volle
Tabelle dargestellt. Die Angaben leftmargin und topmargin sind 
extra für den Netscape. Die Angaben marginwidth und marginheight 
werden nur vom IE interpretiert.

Hoffe das hilft …

T


----------



## MetalMalevolence (30. Juni 2004)

Danke, Danke, Danke, Danke !

Ich bin schon eine Ewigkeit auf der suche nach der Lösung dieses Problems,
das es so einfach sein kann !

Das : <!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.0 Transitional//EN">
ist Genial !


BIG THX !


----------



## IRIE (23. September 2004)

das mit dem Body HTML auf 100 % stellen hat bei mir auch funktioniert ! nur beim Internet Explorer, schneidet er die letzte Zeile ab, wie kann ich das umgehen ?


----------



## xollo (24. September 2004)

Poste doch mal deinen Quelltext.


----------



## IRIE (24. September 2004)

Hier mein Quelltext  funktioniert bei allen Browsern, nur der IE verschluckt meine letzte Zeile.


<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN" 
"http://www.w3.org/TR/html4/loose.dtd">
<html>
<head>
<title>Teichert-Design</title>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1">
<link href="css/style.css" rel="stylesheet" type="text/css">

<body>
    <table style="height: 100%" width="849" height="500" border="0" align="center">
      <tr>
        <td width="3" height="100%" rowspan="4" class="linie">&nbsp;</td>
        <td width="816" height="70" class="head">&nbsp;</td>
        <td width="3" height="100%" rowspan="4" class="linie">&nbsp;</td>
      </tr>
      <tr>
        <td height="20" class="nav">&nbsp;</td>
      </tr>
      <tr>
        <td height="100%" class="anzeige"><p>Hier soll was stehen ! </p></td>
      </tr>
      <tr>
        <td height="20" class="bottom"><div align="right">(c) 2004 Teichert-Design </div></td>
      </tr>
    </table>

</body>
</html>


----------



## xollo (24. September 2004)

Versuch es mal so:

```
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.0 Transitional//EN">
<html>
<head>
<title>Teichert-Design</title>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1">
<link href="css/style.css" rel="stylesheet" type="text/css">

<body topmargin="0" leftmargin="0" rightmargin="0" bottommargin="0">
<table style="height: 100%" bgcolor=000000 width="849" height="500" border="0" align="center">
<tr>
<td width="3" height="100%" rowspan="4" class="linie"> </td>
<td width="816" height="70" class="head"> </td>
<td width="3" height="100%" rowspan="4" class="linie"> </td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td height="20" class="nav"> </td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td height="100%" class="anzeige"><p>Hier soll was stehen ! </p></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td height="20" class="bottom"><div align="right">(c) 2004 Teichert-Design </div></td>
</tr>
</table>

</body>
</html>
```
xollo


----------



## mikkele (27. September 2004)

*ich habe das selbe Problem*

Anbei meine html-site.
Wenn ihr die homesite öffnet (attached) wird sie im IE richtig angezeigt (halt ohne Inhalt, aber die Aufteilung stimmt), wenn ihr sie aber im Netscape öffnet, ist unten ein weißer Balken.

Ich habe alle Vorschläge aus diesem thread versucht, aber ohne  Erfolg 

Vielleicht hat jemand einen Tip für mich.

Danke
Mikkele


----------



## DJSnoopy (7. März 2005)

mom ich korriegiere noch


----------

